# Car knowledge/mechanic



## salma (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello, 
I am about to buy a second hand car. And before i pay i would like someone to have a look at it/engine and things like that. Nothing to heavy as i have a full service history. 
Does anyone know anyone who can do this for me?
Also, anyone know of any good/cheap car insurance companies for a convertible?
thanks


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

salma said:


> Hello,
> I am about to buy a second hand car. And before i pay i would like someone to have a look at it/engine and things like that. Nothing to heavy as i have a full service history.
> Does anyone know anyone who can do this for me?
> Also, anyone know of any good/cheap car insurance companies for a convertible?
> thanks


Im not a mechanic by profession but know a fair bit about cars. Where are you buying the car from? Things you need to look for is body repairs, tyres, mileage, does the interior reflect the mileage? Stuff like that. As for engine and gearbox, well I could tell you but you wont know what the results mean. There are organisation that will for a fee give the car a full sweep. Not sure on insurance as I rent my car. If you need more help let me know.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

do not buy it from a "local", esp if its got an engine with some power in it. they dont break their cars in when they buy it and they dont respect their cars. the best case scenario would be to buy a car which was driven by a European (a woman would be best)


----------



## MrT (Sep 10, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Im not a mechanic by profession but know a fair bit about cars. Where are you buying the car from? Things you need to look for is body repairs, tyres, mileage, does the interior reflect the mileage? Stuff like that. As for engine and gearbox, well I could tell you but you wont know what the results mean. There are organisation that will for a fee give the car a full sweep. Not sure on insurance as I rent my car. If you need more help let me know.


AAA Service Centre ( AAA Service Center - a general automotive garage established in 1979 in Dubai UAE ) and Max Garage ( Max Garage Dubai ) will both do used car inspections for you before you part with your cash.

I insure my car through Axa - price is good, they took into account my UK no claims bonus (I showed them the renewal letter) and their policy included lots of useful extras.

MrT


----------

